# how much is my Stevens model 311 12 gauge



## nick220 (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a Stevens model 311 12 gauge in great shape. Does anyone know how much it is worth. I am going try to sell it and need to know how much should I ask for.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Aug 29, 2013)

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## jglenn (Aug 30, 2013)

this shoudl give you a good idea

http://www.gunbroker.com/Shotguns/BI.aspx?Keywords=Stevens+311


12s were pretty common


----------



## Offroadtek (Aug 30, 2013)

I'd start at 350 is it's got good blueing and wood. 300 if'n you want money quicker. If it's showing a good bit of wear on it I still wouldn't go lower than $250


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 30, 2013)

$250-300


----------



## nick220 (Sep 4, 2013)

Some odd reason I can not load up pictures. The gun is in really good shape. there are no scratches on the gun.


----------



## ASH556 (Sep 4, 2013)

$250-$300 is correct.  Nice guns.  I had a mint .410 with the earlier Walnut English stocks on it...that one pulled a bit more due to its rarity...like $600.


----------



## Bigbulletbonesaw (Oct 3, 2013)

My brother has one in 12 and my pop has one in 16.


----------

